# Reef tank temperature



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm curious what you my fellow GTAA reefers keep your tank temperatures at? It would be great to hear any of your observations regarding the effects on your corals at a given temperature range.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am at 78, but no observations 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am at 78 and did not see difference with 79 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

79.5, so I can't vote ... OK, I voted in Other. the higher the temperature, the more algae!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

notclear said:


> 79.5, so I can't vote.


Vote 79 then lol


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

heater is set to 77, but the tank usually hovers around 78-79.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

We used to keep it at 80 and I do recall corals grew well, but dropped it to 78 cause it's easier for us to keep it stable at 78 in the winter. Haven't really seen an appreciable difference in coral health with the 2 degree drop


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

So at higher temps, algae comes out to play...what about lower temps - anyone notice slower growth or lack of polyp extension?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've always had my reef at 77F, and before it got nuked, all my SPS had good growth and crazy PE.

Sigh.....SPS....


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

81ish is usually what it sits at, depending on time of year 76-84. No algae issues just on my overflow a bit But that seems to have subsided. I usually clean my glass every 2-3 days And I have a pretty decent sized cleaner crew.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm usually 82-84. No issues with coral, anemone or livestock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

78 for the past 2 years


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

79 - 80 here with no issues for the last year.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

77 to 78 here


----------

